# Insane Cobia Fishing



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I did a Charter with one guy today. We were hooked up with a 70 lb fish within 20 min. We were limited out in a couple hours. Caught five or six throwbacks up to around 60 lbs. We saw around a Hundred Cobia. It was INSANE! On top of that the sun was only out half the time....We would wait for sunlight and within 10 min. we would be on anywhere from 2 to 15 fish. I saw several schooles of over 10 big fish. Needless to say he booked another trip next week. I hope the storm dosen't screw things up.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Where?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I think before the storm it was the most epic cobia fishing ive ever seen around here.


----------

